# Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)



## Stefan94 (1. März 2013)

Hallo, habe mich gerade neu angemeldet hier.
Ich plane, im Frühling einen kleinen Gartenteich anzulegen. Weil unser Garten nicht sonderlich groß ist, soll er eine Fläche von ca 2,5 Quadratmetern und etwa 1000-1500 l haben. An der tiefsten Stelle sollte er aber etwa 80-100cm tief werden, damit ein paar Fischlein reinkönnen und überwintern können.
Nun zu meinen Fragen:
Ich würde gerne einen Tonkrug am Teichrand in etwa 30cm Höhe schräg auf ein paar Steine legen , aus dem dann ein kleiner Wasserfall kommen sollte. Welche Pumpe wäre hierfür geeignet? Habe gelesen , dass dafür eine Tauchpumpe nicht so ideal ist. Sollte es dann ein Pumpe sein, die ausserhalb des Teiches steht?
Einen Filter brauche ich nicht zwingend, wenn ich nicht zu viele Fische einsetze , oder?
Ein Problem ist noch der Standort, denn dort scheint nur für ca 2h am Tag die Sonne, welche Pflanzen kann ich einpflanzen?

Wäre um Antworten sehr dankbar!
MfG Stefan


----------



## Fischkopp1 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Hallo Stefan,ich bin auch neu dabei und habe schon einige Sachen erfahren.
Es macht Spaß im Forum zu stöbern.
Mein Teich(Rohbau ist fertig!) fast 1800l ( tiefste Stelle 1,0m )und mir hat man den Tipp gegeben lieber keine Fische einzusetzen.
Zu klein der Teich! Also bau ihn lieber gleich etwas größer.
Ich werde aber trotzdem im Frühjahr 4-5 Goldfische einsetzen. Zur Pumpe kann ich dir leider keine Tipps geben, da ich selbst noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt habe.Viel Spaß im Forum!
Gruß, Jens


----------



## koifischfan (1. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

@fischkopp1


> Ich werde aber trotzdem im Frühjahr 4-5 Goldfische einsetzen.


Was machst du mit den Fischen im Winter? Es könnten auch mehr werden.

@beide
15-18 Hundert Liter sind für den Winter zu wenig. Der friert schnell durch.
1 Meter tief? Auf welcher Fläche? Man kann einen Tricher 1 Meter tief machen. Für Fisch aber völlig ungeeignet. Übers Jahr sammelt sich der ganze Mulm, bleiben höchstens 90 cm.


----------



## Joerg (1. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Hallo Stefan,
:Willkommen2

toll, dass du zu den Teichverrückten schon vor der Ausführung gefunden hast.
Ein paar Fischlein sind dann meist Goldfische, die man an vielen Orten günstig erwerben kann.
Sie vermehre sich sehr schnell und sind gute Esser. Dadurch ergibt sich dann schnell der Bedarf an einem Filter und deutlich mehr Platz für die Nachkömmlinge.
Deutlich günstiger ist es das Volumen schon am Anfang zu optimieren und die Tiefe auch für strenge Winter auszulegen.
Die sichere Tiefe fängt, abhängig von der Lage, meist bei 1,5m an.
Fallst du Fische einsetzen willst, lese vorher die Vorraussetzungen dieser durch.

Ich hab auch den Fehler gemacht, ein "paar" Goldfische sollten in dem kleinen schon leben können.


----------



## samorai (1. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Hallo Stefan!
Versuche einmal Deine Vorstellungen im Schnitt auf ein Blatt Papier im Maßstab 1:10 oder
1:100 zu malen, sehr schnell wirst Du die Wirklichkeit erkennen, was für ein Loch Du dir da 
ausgedacht hast.1500 l und 80-100 cm tief, das passt nicht so richtig.
Sei doch etwas großzügiger zu Deinen Fischen.
Der Tonkrug oder Amphore ist schon ne gute Idee, die kannst Du nähmlich je nach belieben 
einstellen.
Was ist denn mit Tauchpumpe gemeint?Eine richtige verbraucht zu viel Strom.Eine kleine Teichpumpe sollte genügen,aber ohne Filter bei Fischbesatz geht leider nicht,oder schwer.
Schattenteiche sind in der Regel leichter zu Handhaben, an Sonnenteichen wachsen die Algen doppelt so schnell,da kann ich ein Lied von singen

LG Ron!


----------



## libsy (1. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Kann ich mir bei 1800 l auch nicht vorstellen, da einen Meter tief runterzugehen. Schon allein wegen den Pflanzzonen. Da kannste ja nur tief buddeln. Aber ein Meter tiefe sollte zureichen, das friert nicht so schnell durch.


----------



## muh.gp (1. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Hallo Gerd,

Dein Teich ist echt sehr schön geworden. Kompliment! 

Hallo Stefan,

auch ich bewege mich derzeit noch in dieser Größenordnung und alles funktioniert bisher bestens. Eine viel kleinere Variante halte ich aber für problematisch. Zu beachten ist sicherlich das Vermehrungsthema... Hier könnte ein räuberischer Sonnenbarsch eine Lösung darstellen.

Daher lieber etwas größer planen, die Fische und Deine eigene Zufriedenheit werden es Dir danken! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Stefan94 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Das mit den Fischen ist eh noch nicht sicher, muss mal schaun wie groß der Teich wird. Meine wichtigste Frage ist die mit der Pumpe. Kann ich da so eine nehmen, die man auf den Grund des Teichs stellt und die eigentlich so eine Fontäne macht? Ich würde dann statt dem Fontänenrohr einfach einen Schlauch anschließen und in dem Tonkrug befestigen. Funktioniert das so? Oder ist eine Pumpe, die außerhalb des Teichs ist besser?


----------



## libsy (2. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Die Pumpe ist doch immer im Teich, du meinst sicher einen Außenfilter. Wenn man Fische hat, braucht man den schon.
Für deinen Krug brauchst eh eine Pumpe die deinen Krug anpumpt.


----------



## libsy (2. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Nachtrag: Pumpen für Außenfilter sind auch größer. Kleine Pumpen kann man meist einen Schlauch anschließen für Fontänen, Springbrunnen, Wasserspeier etc...


----------



## Joerg (2. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Hallo Stefan,
nur für einen kleinen Wasserfall kannst du so eine Fontänenpumpe nehmen.
Soll vor dem Wasserfalll noch ein Filter verbaut werden muss sie etwas stärker sein.


----------



## Stefan94 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Wenn ich die Fische weglasse , brauche ich für den Tonkrug nur eine "normale" Teichpumpe, die in Teich kommt. Dann stecke ich statt dem Fontänenaufsatz den Schlauch an !?


----------



## koifischfan (2. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Es gibt auch fertige Fontänenpumpen mit verschiedenen Düsen. Also Pumpe, Rohr und freuen.


----------



## Zacky (2. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

...den Tonkrug musst du aber im Winter demontieren können, sonst ist der im nächsten Frühjahr pfutsch...und ich bezweifel derzeit, dass eine kleine Fontänenpumpe (so wie ich sie mir jetzt vorstelle und auch selbst so ein Teil in Betrieb habe ) es schaffen wird, den Krug mit Wasser zu beliefern...von welcher Entfernung Pumpe ---> Tonkrug reden wir eigentlich?...es gibt extra Springbrunnenpumpen von O**e z.Bsp., die nur etwa 2000-3000 l/h fördern und die wären eigentlich geeigneter!?...


----------



## Stefan94 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Mein Problem ist eig , welche verschiedenen Pumpenarten es gibt bzw. welche geeignet wäre. 
Wieso soll so eine Fontänenpumpe nicht gehn? Wie gesagt, der Krug wird etwa 30 cm über der Wasseroberfläche sein und schätzungsweise 1,5 - 2 m von der Pumpe ( wenn sie am Grund des Teichs ist) entfernt sein.

Und was ist eigentlich mit den Pflanzen, welche wachsen im fast Vollschatten?


----------



## Joerg (3. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Hallo Stefan,
die meisten Pumpen, die am Boden liegen, werden sich schnell zusetzen. Der Vorfilter setzt sich dann mit Fadenalgen zu oder anderem - das ist normal. 
Ein externer Filter kann Biomasse aufnehmen, wenn die Pumpe es dorthin befördert. Es geht also schon und ist die normale Lösung.

Im Vollschatten wachsen nur wenige Pflanzen vernünftig. Ich hab das auch schon durch. 
Wichtig für die Teichbiologie sind Unterwasserpflanzen. __ Hornkraut oder __ Wasserpest kommen auch mit wenig Licht aus.


----------



## Zacky (3. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Von was für einer Fontänenpumpe reden wir? Kannst du bitte mal einen Link oder den Namen zur Pumpe einstellen? Eine Fontänenpumpe am Grund des Teiches wird vermutlich nicht die Leistung haben um das Wasser evtl. 1m hoch und 1m weit zu fördern. Aber alles nur Spekulationen, wenn wir nicht wissen, was für eine Pumpe. Unter einer Föntanenpumpe verstehe ich eine kleine Pumpe die 20-30cm unter Wasser steht und etwa 200-500 l fördert. Die haben gleich einen Schwamvorfilter dran und der setzt sich halt zu.


----------



## samorai (3. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Hi Stefan!
Achte auf jeden Fall auf das Pumpendiagramm, es zeigt Dir die Leistung der Pumpe in Höhe x an. Um so höher die Pumpe fördern muss, um so weniger Leistung entfaltet sie.
Wenn Dein Krug 30cm über dem Wasser ist, dann plane auch das Spritzwasser mit ein.
Um das Loch für den Schlauch zu bohren kannst Du eine Lochsäge benutzen und bohre es wie bei einen Excenter, also nicht direkt  in der Mitte, im Krug bleibt immer etwas Wasser stehen und Spritzwasser gibt es dort auch.

LG Ron!


----------



## Stefan94 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Mit einer Fontänenpumpe meinte ich so etwas in der Art, nur leistungsstärker :
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ingbrunnen-neu!!/103544097-87-2014?ref=search


----------



## muh.gp (3. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Hallo,

bevor ich mir ein gebrauchtes Teil kaufen würde, schau mal hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichpumpe-2500l-h-UVC-Gerat-Teichfilter-im-Shop-/370624933693?pt=Pumpen&hash=item564af7af3d#ht_6350wt_1090

Vielleicht findest Du in der Bucht auch noch was anderes mit weniger Stromverbrauch. Sollte die Pumpleistung für den Krug zu heftig sein, kannst Du ja vorher eine Abzweigung direkt in den Teich einbauen...

Grüße!


----------



## koifischfan (3. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Hier siehst du welche: http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=springbrunnenpumpe&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=
Mehr Liter, um so besser.


----------



## Stefan94 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Und wie oft muss man so eine Pumpe reinigen? Muss sie in der Nacht bzw im Winter auch laufen?


----------



## Zacky (3. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Hi. Eine derartige Springbrunnenpumpe und dein Tonkrug dienen ja ausschließlich der Deko. Von daher braucht sie Nachts eigentlich auch nicht durchlaufen, wobei das einplätschernde Wasser etwas Sauerstoff anreichern wird. Vielleicht nicht genug um die Fische ausreichend zu versorgen, aber ein Deko-Hingucker-Highlight ist auf jeden Fall.

Im Winter wird dir diese Pumpe bzw. der Tonkrug ggf. einfrieren und das war's dann.  Wie oft du den kleinen Vorfilterschwamm reinigen musst, hängt von der Verschmutzung im Teich ab, aber ich denke alle 2 Tage wirst du den Schwamm reinigen müssen, damit die Pumpe noch Wasser zieht.

Wie oben schon beschrieben, ist es wichtig das du auf die Pumpenkennlinien schaust und dann ermittelst, was du an Leistung brauchst.

Dein Tonkrug oder die Pumpe, ersetzen aber in keinem Fall einen Filter. Und ich denke einfach, dass du den früher oder später brauchen wirst, da du ja Fische einsetzen möchtest.

Überlege dir es vorher, denn so könntest du gleich einen Filter samt Pumpe anschließen und dennoch dann vom Filter das Wasser über deinen Tonkrug sprudeln lassen. Im Falle des Fischbesatzes würde ich aber stets empfehlen, dann bis zum Winter den Filter und die Pumpe - Tag & Nacht durchlaufen zu lassen. Dann musst du aber auch mit der Geräuschkulisse des plätschernden Wassers aus dem Tonkrug auskommen. (und deine Nachbarn auch, was manchmal zum Problem für die gute Nachbarschaft wird )


----------



## Christine (3. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Hallo Stefan,

die Pumpe in Deinem Ebay-Link ist nix (und für gebraucht zu dem Preis ne Frechheit). 
Wenn ich mir meine (Mini)-Teiche  und die diversen Pumpen so anschaue, würde ich für Deine Zwecke und eine erträgliche Geräuschkulisse eine Pumpe zwischen 1.200 und 1.600 Liter/h ausgucken. 
Und achte auf die Wattzahl, da gibt es nämlich erhebliche Unterschiede. 

Die Förderhöhe zählt übrigens ab dem Wasserspiegel, aber trotzdem würde ich die Pumpe mindestens 10 cm über den Grund stellen, damit sie nicht im Sumpf "ertrinkt".

Zum Thema Fische: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28858


----------



## samorai (3. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Hi Stefan!
Habe mal extra für Dich aufgebaut.
 

so meinte es Zacky,um so tiefer der Krug- um so weniger Geräusche.Der Sauerstoffanteil sollte ausreichend sein,da ja einmal beim Einlauf- und das zweite mal am Auslauf das Wasser mit Sauerstoff angereichert wird.Überlaufen kann er nicht dafür ist die Öffnung viel zu groß,ich jage je nach Pumpeneinstellung( Dimmer) zwischen 3500 l bis 7000 l durch.
Innen habe ich noch ein HT-Bogen aufgesteckt,um das Wasser in die richtige Bahn zu leiten und gleichzeitig gegen das Abrutschen zu sichern.


LG Ron!


----------



## samorai (3. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Ich bekomme keine zwei Bilder in mein Beitrag!
 


DANN EBEND EXTRA!

LG Ron!


----------



## Christine (3. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Hallo Ron,

Ihr habt bei Euren Vorschlägen aber schon berücksichtigt, dass wir hier von einem Teichlein von ca. 1.500 Litern sprechen und nicht 15.000! Wenn Du da so einen Aufbau dran hängst, ist der Teich doch leer, wenn Du die Pumpe anwirfst  

Zumal so ein Filter völlig überflüssig ist, wenn auf Fische verzichtet wird - was bei dieser Teichgröße durchaus ratsam ist.


----------



## samorai (3. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Ja,ja Christine bezog sich auf den Bericht von Zacky.Du brauchst keine Angst zu haben, ist nur ein Beispiel!!!

LG Ron!!


----------



## Zacky (3. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

...@-Ron...genau, da er ja davon schrieb, dass er doch irgendwie gerne Fische einsetzen wollte, war der Gedanke an den Filter gegeben...

....mein Schwiegervater hat auch so einen kleinen Miniteich von 1500 l und hat Goldfische drin......und da sehe ich halt das Chaos im Wasser....er hat sich dann dann auf Anraten wenigstens einen Druckfilter gekauft - weil Fische abgeben wollte man nicht  - wo eine entsprechende Springbrunnenpumpe dran ist, die sowohl den Springbrunnen als auch den Filter bedient...vom Filter geht es dann in einen höher gelegten Pflanzenteich, wo es über ein Rinnsal wieder in den eigentlichen Teich läuft...die Pumpe ist auch mit 2000 l/h angegeben, aber bei einen Schlauchdurchmesser von 3/4" kommt dann doch nicht so viel an Wassermassen an, zumal auch etwa 1m hoch bis zum Druckfilter gefördert werden muss...

....auch wenn Stefan auf Fische gänzlich verzichten würde, ist eine solche Springbrunnenpumpe vielleicht nicht unbedingt ausreichend, weil mangels Förderhöhe und Leistung bis zum Tonkrug...nur so eine Idee...


----------



## Christine (3. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Ich hab zur Zeit eine 1.200 l-Pumpe an einem einfachen, kleinen Filter hängen, die muss ungefähr 50 cm heben. Das reicht für so einen Miniteich völlig. Es soll ja weder der ganze Teich aufgewühlt werden noch die Geräuschkulisse unerträglich werden, denn das kann relativ schnell passieren. (Rate mal, woher ich das weiß...)


----------



## Stefan94 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

blumenelse, was meinst du mit einem "einfachen kleinen Filter" ?
Unf eine Frage zu den Pflanzen hätte ich noch: Die sollte man ja in so Pflanzkörbe tun, habe gelesen dass man in dan Korb zunächst ein Flies legt, dann Substrat und da die Pflanze rein und schließlich das Flies überschlägt und mit Kiesel fixiert, dass das Substrat nicht das Wasser verschmutzt. stimmt das soweit?
Und welches Substrat benutzt man da? Geht da normale Gartenerde?


----------



## Christine (4. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Hallo Stefan,

der einfache kleine Filter ist einfach nur für Schmodder - eine kleine Tonne in der vier Lagen Schaumstoffmatten und unten ein paar grobporige Steine sind. Das Wasser fließt oben rein über die gröbste Matte runter bis zur feinsten, sammelt sich zwischen den Steinen und wenn es den Auslaufrand erreicht, fließt es in einen Mini-Bachlauf. 

Der Filter läuft das ganze Jahr durch, sobald meine Fische aktiver werden, kommt aber ein zweiter, größerer Filter und der längere Bachlauf wieder dazu. 

Das funktioniert aber nur, weil ich meine Fische in der Regel nur einmal die Woche zum durchzählen ein bisschen füttere und es nur kleine sind und keine Goldkarniggel.

Zu den Pflanzen: Die Körbe brauchst Du eigentlich nicht. Die sind eher ein Hilfsmittel, wenn der Teich so gebaut ist, dass die Pflanzen sonst nicht positioniert werden können. Für eine Seerose ist ein Behälter von Vorteil, um sie im Griff zu behalten und weil sie andere Ansprüche an das Substrat stellt. Zum Thema Seerosen.
Als Pflanzsubstrat nehmen die meisten Sand mit Lehm vermischt. Oft im Baustoffhandel als Verlegesand zu haben. In kleineren Gebinden auch oft als Spielsand (der gelbe grobe, nicht der weiße feine) im Baumarkt. Und vor allen Dingen: Die Erde von den gekauften Pflanzen abspülen. Das ist in der Regel eine aufgedüngte Powermischung, damit die Pflanzen im Laden nach etwas aussehen, und das beste Algenfutter.

Wenn Du unsere Suchfunktion benutzt, wirst Du sehen, dass viele Deiner Fragen schon mal da waren und beantwortet wurden. Stöber mal durchs Forum. Und auch das Basiswissen ist hilfreich - Link in meiner Signatur!


----------



## Stefan94 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/275990/TIP-Pumpen-30014-Teichpumpe-Statuenpumpe-WP-500-10-R
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...pe-Springbrunnenpumpe-Pondovario-1000-Schwarz

Was haltet ihr von diesen Pumpen? Finde an der ersten Pumpe positiv, dass man sie außerhalb des Wassers aufstellen kann. Glaube , dass dann die Reinigung leichter ist, oder?
Für meinen kleinen Wassereinlauf aus dem Tonkrug müssten diese Pumpen reichen , oder nicht?


----------



## Christine (4. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

Für ein Rinnsal reichen sie bestimmt. Die erste ist auf jeden Fall viel zu klein mit ihren 500 Literchen, die zweiter meiner Meinung nach auch noch. Hast Du gelesen, alles gelesen, was hier bisher geschrieben wurde?


----------



## Stefan94 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...eichdruckfilter-pdf-5000uv/105543870-138-5993

wäre das geeignet?


----------



## Stefan94 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

So, das Projekt ist nun weit fortgeschritten. Der Teich ist ausgegraben, Wasser ist auch schon drin und gerade habe ich einen gebrauchten Druckfilter gekauft. dazu hätte ich noch eine Frage, kann beim dem uvc etwas kaputt bzw zum austauschen werden? Sollte ich irgendein Mittel zur Bakterienbildung verwenden bzw wie lange sollte der Filter laufen bevor Fische kommen? Vielene Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Zacky (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fragen zum ersten Gartenteich (1000-1500l)*

die Uvc-Röhre ist für gewöhnlich jedes Jahr zu wechseln, da sie in der Effizienz einfach versagt...Teichstarterbakterien sind ganz hiflreich, Fische sollten dann frühestens in 4-6 Wochen rein, wenn der Filter eingelaufen ist, eher noch später...


----------

